# Reproduction decals from "gus"



## Handyman (Mar 13, 2015)

I just received my order of a few Iver Johnson “Special Racer” and “Trust the Truss” decals from “Gus and I have to say I’m totally impressed. If you’re looking for high quality, attention to detail, and outstanding artwork, look no further.  I’d grab a good supply of these decals while they are still available. See my latest post at  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...acer-Recently-Discovered/page5&highlight=1915 for more info. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2015)

Always good to hear positive reviews. All the decals he has listed look great. I hope he makes more of the ones that haven't been made.


----------



## Gus (Mar 13, 2015)

Make a list and tell me which decals are sought after. If It's worth my while I will reproduce them.  Thanks.


----------



## hawker (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, Gus, jw do you have any campfire girls decals made? I have a 27 girls iver id like to repaint if I can get the decal.


----------



## cfry526 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd be interested in the decals for a 1927 Columbia Junior Roadster if you have any or make any


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 9, 2015)

Racycle and Pierce Chain-less bicycles?


----------



## Wcben (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's a recreation of the decal that Racycle used post 1904, celebrating the Worlds fair recognition!


----------

